# Windows Shortcuts - A heaven's guide to master in shortcuts!



## qudra (Nov 21, 2006)

have compiled this list to serve as a reference to the technical community. I am aware that it is not a complete list. For heaven sakes I can't even remember all of these. 
Please feel free to add any that you think are useful that I have left out.

With the help of Advance in the coming weeks I will be putting together several similar guides that deal with commonly used programs. Hope everyone likes it.


Plz reply your suggestion here.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 21, 2006)

thread is in wrong section

_Thread Reported..._


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

You reported six threads within half an hour.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 21, 2006)

nice info man
Thanks


----------



## Ron (Dec 28, 2006)

hEY 
nICE iNFO......
tHANKS
wAITING FOR MORE TRICKS.....
------------------------------------------------
COOLRON5@HOTMAIL.COM
RON


----------



## anandk (Dec 28, 2006)

keep posting such good stuff *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/keepitup.gif


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 28, 2006)

thanx a lot.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks a lot @qudra


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice job


----------



## gaurav_chauhan (Mar 19, 2007)

qudra said:
			
		

> have compiled this list to serve as a reference to the technical community. I am aware that it is not a complete list. For heaven sakes I can't even remember all of these.
> Please feel free to add any that you think are useful that I have left out.
> 
> With the help of Advance in the coming weeks I will be putting together several similar guides that deal with commonly used programs. Hope everyone likes it.
> ...


 Very good. Very worth wile two weeks.


----------

